# The price of Goex black powder



## Lorren68 (Aug 5, 2011)

I went to deer creek gun shop today and bought 2 1lb cans, out the door was $50.88  Is this about normal for real BP.  I will say this is the first time I have ever bought real black powder, and I was supprised at the price.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 5, 2011)

That may be a little high, but not too bad. One thing that raises the price is the hazmat shipping fees. A pound of Goex will give you a lot of shooting for $20, though, considering that the last box of .300 mag shells I bought was forty-some bucks for twenty rounds, or that it takes $60 to fill up the tank on my truck and it's gone in three days. I've been using on a pound of Goex for two years, done a lot of shooting out of it.


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 5, 2011)

I have done the math and with an 80grain average load you should get about 96 shots to the pound, at $25 a lb for powder $14 per 100 prb and $7 for 100 percussion caps it comes out to a little less than $.45 cents per shot if you use scrap fabric for your patches and rendered fat for lube.  I dont know of any other center fire that you can shoot for that price!


----------



## Flintrock (Aug 5, 2011)

$ 50 for 2 pounds surprises me too. I still have about 40 lbs I acquired through the years . At the rate it is going powder  is out performing gold .


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 5, 2011)

Lorren68 said:


> I have done the math and with an 80grain average load you should get about 96 shots to the pound, at $25 a lb for powder $14 per 100 prb and $7 for 100 percussion caps it comes out to a little less than $.45 cents per shot if you use scrap fabric for your patches and rendered fat for lube.  I dont know of any other center fire that you can shoot for that price!





That ain`t bad. In my flintlock longrifle, my huntin` load is 60 grains, and my percussion plains rifle likes 70 grains. Unless I`m at a rondyvoo, demonstratin`, I don`t shoot a whole lot, other than at game, so powder lasts me a while.


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 5, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That ain`t bad. In my flintlock longrifle, my huntin` load is 60 grains, and my percussion plains rifle likes 70 grains. Unless I`m at a rondyvoo, demonstratin`, I don`t shoot a whole lot, other than at game, so powder lasts me a while.



Their in lies my problem I love to shoot.  I guess if you want to play you have to pay.   I have not bought any of the substitute powders in a long time either does anyone know the current price for pyrodex and 777?


----------



## mmarkey (Aug 7, 2011)

I thought I mentioned the price of black powder to you when we went shooting. That's the same price I paid last summer from Deer Creek, if I recall correctly. 

I was thinking of buy some powder from Jacks Powder Keg. GOEX  in the red can is $14 in 25 can lots with NO shipping (That's what their website says) That's a $1 a pound cheaper than Track of the Wolf and they charge for shipping extra. I think they don't charge sales tax unless you're a resident of LA.

http://www.jackspowderkeg.com/

Don't know if they will mix a batch.


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 7, 2011)

mmarkey said:


> I thought I mentioned the price of black powder to you when we went shooting. That's the same price I paid last summer from Deer Creek, if I recall correctly.
> 
> I was thinking of buy some powder from Jacks Powder Keg. GOEX  in the red can is $14 in 25 can lots with NO shipping (That's what their website says) That's a $1 a pound cheaper than Track of the Wolf and they charge for shipping extra. I think they don't charge sales tax unless you're a resident of LA.
> 
> ...



Please let me know if you are going to order some I would like a few more cans myself.


----------



## Reminex (Aug 12, 2011)

I got a can of goex from a kmart going out of buisness sale for $2 2 years ago and never even opened it, also got 3 cans of pyrodex for $3 and a pack of 777 pellets for $3.  sorry to ask a newbie question but is goex ok to use in my knight inline rifle?


----------



## mmarkey (Aug 12, 2011)

Reminex said:


> I got a can of goex from a kmart going out of buisness sale for $2 2 years ago and never even opened it, also got 3 cans of pyrodex for $3 and a pack of 777 pellets for $3.  sorry to ask a newbie question but is goex ok to use in my knight inline rifle?



You didn't mention the granualtion of the GOEX or the caliber of the rifle, But assuming the GOEX is 2F or 3F it should work real fine. 
Most people that use Synthetic BP do it because of the availability of the stuff. Real BP has restrictions on the storage, and most companies don't want to deal with that, and that makes it harder to find a source.


----------



## Reminex (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks!  It's 2f and .50 cal.


----------



## nkbigdog (Aug 12, 2011)

Please add me in that order I will take about 4lbs probably be all I need for the rest of my life..I have 1-45,2-50's1-54 and a double barrel 12.  Can't find it up here in the Mountains..Let me know thanks love FFF Goex


----------



## hunter44a (Aug 12, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That ain`t bad. In my flintlock longrifle, my huntin` load is 60 grains, and my percussion plains rifle likes 70 grains. Unless I`m at a rondyvoo, demonstratin`, I don`t shoot a whole lot, other than at game, so powder lasts me a while.


I routinely use 60-80 grains for deer hunting in GA and kill the snot outta deer. I see no need for those 100-150 gr loads. I shoot patched balls all the way to saboted bullets. Only lost one deer and another hunter finished it off a few minutes later. Don't waste so much powder folks, it aint needed. Good luck out there!


----------



## mmarkey (Aug 13, 2011)

hunter44a said:


> I routinely use 60-80 grains for deer hunting in GA and kill the snot outta deer. I see no need for those 100-150 gr loads. I shoot patched balls all the way to saboted bullets. Only lost one deer and another hunter finished it off a few minutes later. Don't waste so much powder folks, it aint needed. Good luck out there!



I fully agree! I've got a spinner target, 1/4" steel plate, that I play with, 80 grains of GOEx behind a .490 round ball at 25 yards will put a crater in that thing that will hold water. That will kill a deer, we ain't huntin Rhinos.


----------



## hunter44a (Aug 14, 2011)

mmarkey said:


> I fully agree! I've got a spinner target, 1/4" steel plate, that I play with, 80 grains of GOEx behind a .490 round ball at 25 yards will put a crater in that thing that will hold water. That will kill a deer, we ain't huntin Rhinos.


 AGREED


----------

